

NFL Will End Its Tax-Exempt Status - peterkrieg
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-28/nfl-will-end-its-tax-exempt-status-goodell-tells-team-owners

======
jack-r-abbit
heh... I didn't even know they _were_ tax exempt. Not sure why "professional
football leagues" were specifically given the exemption by the IRS. Seems odd.

~~~
tarentel
I don't know how accurate this is but I was pretty interested after seeing
this headline. [http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/01/nfl-tax-
exem...](http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/01/nfl-tax-exempt/)

